# Switch - Schwingenlager fetten



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2004)

@Phil und andere

Ich wollte mal mein Switch am Schwingenlager nachfetten.
Folgende Fragen:

1. Was benötige ich für eine Fettpresse?
Damit meine ich hauptsächlich die Anschlussart bzw. Größe.
Hab da keinerlei Erfahrung.
2. Welches Fett soll ich verwenden? Es gibt sicher viele versch. Fette.

DAnke


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2004)

Mmmmh, bekommst keine Antwort.
Ich wollt erstmal abwarten bevor ich was schreib.
Der Nippel scheint nur zur Gaudi da zu sein. Also mit der Fettpresse (der richtigen) geht da dennoch alles daneben.
Meine Lösung war folgende:
Hab ne große Spritze genommen und vorne ein Gewinde reingeschnitten.
Also des des auch am Nippel dran ist. (einfach mit Schraube prüfen)
Dann eine Schraube abgesägt und ein Loch der Länge nach durchgebohrt.
Jetzt das Teil in die Spritze schrauben. Und ganz wichtig mit einer Mutter kontern.
Spritze füllen, aufschrauben (nicht zu fest) und draufdrücken.
Solltest aber den Dämpfer dazu ausbauen. Hast dann mehr Platz und kannst den Hinterbau dabei bewegen.
Viel Fett geht eh net rein, aber man quetscht mit viel Kraft schon was durch.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2004)

Hi, Danke erstmal.
Ich denke mal im laufe der Nächsten Woche wird sich der Phil mal melden. Die sind ja alle auf dem Bikefestival in GArmisch. 
Aber mit der Presse sollte das doch gehen. Schau ma mal. Ich teile Dir dann meine Erfahrung mit.


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM,

danke für Deine Geduld und Dein Verständnis. Wir benutzen eine Fettpresse aus dem Kfz-Zubehörhandel mit Lagerfett (ebenso dort erhältlich). Works well.
Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, nimm Dein Bike und fahre zu einem Fachhandel für Lager und Zubehör.


----------

